# Is my ringneck dove sick?



## Dovehat (Aug 2, 2011)

Since I got it (it was four months old at the time, now six), her coo has always ended in a slight "wheeze"; like she coos until breathless or something. About 2-3 weeks ago, she started sneezing, pretty frequently, like maybe 12 times a day or something like that (frequent being from ZERO times previously). Also, about 2 weeks ago she started holding her poops, not all the time but it looks like a buildup of like 7 or 8 of them... all "regular" in color and solidity. 

Could she be sick?? Her behavior is normal, active, eats and drinks regularly, moves around alot and I let her out every day for like an hour or two to roam about. Coos when I leave the room and when I'm not paying attention.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

The holding her poops until they're big could mean she wants to nest. 

Is there any way you can record/video tape her coo? A little wheeze at the end of the coo is normal (they just try that hard lol,) but if there's a lot of wheeze with the sneezing it's possible that there's something medically wrong. 

Does she fluff up a lot like she has a fever?

Can you also post a pic of one of these poos after she holds it a while?


----------



## Dovehat (Aug 2, 2011)

Fast reply  
-there's actually NO wheeze at any point at all, besides when she coos
-the sneezing sounds pretty dry
-it can get a bit chilly inside at times, I don't control the A/C and it comes on and off.. she fluffs up when its cold or when she "naps" only

I can take a picture of a fresh poo as it arrives later, and I'm glad the wheeze is normal.. when I checked youtube and stuff it didn't seem like their doves were wheezing so I got scared


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Dovehat said:


> Fast reply
> -there's actually NO wheeze at any point at all, besides when she coos
> -the sneezing sounds pretty dry
> -it can get a bit chilly inside at times, I don't control the A/C and it comes on and off.. she fluffs up when its cold or when she "naps" only
> ...


If you listen to this clip you can hear the wheezes if you wait a bit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGJzVRBmKbA

My birds sneeze once in a long while. Except the one I think is allergic to dust and sneezes 3x a day or so. 

Put a blanket on the side of the cage that the vent for the ac is to. Drafts are not healthy for birds. (When they get chilled they are more likely to get sick.) It's good she's not constantly fluffing though.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

You can pick-up a kitchen scale that measures in grams fairly cheap - your little one sounds tame enough to sit still on one. Monitoring weight is one of the best ways to monitor health, as birds are very good at hiding illness.


----------



## Dovehat (Aug 2, 2011)

She still sneezes but no more long poops, all poop is still "normal" in color, and I've always kept a blanket on top since the beginning, and... I think my "she" is now a "he", he's been bow cooing for like a week now -_- oh and no other symptoms of note, she's still as lively as ever >_>

Does that mean she could be.. allergic to dust? Isn't that strange? Because it can get a little dusty in here, shrug


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

I have a white rigngneckdove who sneezes everyday, like me  Maybe she is allergic to my hair like I am allergic to her feathers...
She is 10 years old and is alright and very happy.
http://pets.webshots.com/album/579862773ANgBhm


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Poulette said:


> I have a white rigngneckdove who sneezes everyday, like me  Maybe she is allergic to my hair like I am allergic to her feathers...
> She is 10 years old and is alright and very happy.
> http://pets.webshots.com/album/579862773ANgBhm


My bird who sneezes every day is white tangerine. It's funny both our sneezy birds have white.


----------

